# Great skills of the masters in wood carving - Classic carved TV cabinet door



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

TV cabinet is made in a classic style, each part is engraved with patterns 

How to make a classic TV cabinet? This will be a series with many videos.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

that is going to one very fancy TV cabinet !!
looking forward to following this one.

.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

wow, what craftsmanship. surprised he used a router...


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Part 2


----------

